# Some babies over the years.



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's a few babies I've had the past couple years :greengrin: Hopefully the link works okay for everyone.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... ead33e96ce


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep ...it works fine...nice goats ....thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I love to see the pics, they are wonderful. Those ears! Who can resist that?

Jan


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks! Some of them were born on the farm and some of them we bought from breeders. I love my nubians


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, I wanted to see the pics of your babies on the Facebook link but it didn't work for me.....


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure why it wouldn't work for you? I clicked the link again and it brought me to the album. What does it say when you click the link?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

The window opens but says....

Sorry, something went wrong.
We're working on getting it fixed as soon as we can.

That's all it says. Bummer.........


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe reposting the link might help? http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... =641235146


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you, thank you. That one worked. Love the goats. I think I am definitely going to have to get some Nubians. I really miss them. I think it is their ears........lol.... I am such a dog person and they have that cute puppy dog look.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

You probably noticed the Nubian kids I painted in my avatar???


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought that was a real picture LOL! Nice artwork! You're an amazing artist!


----------

